# Need a price for 1957 Jaguar Mark II



## RickyJ (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I just finished restoring a 1957 Jaguar Mark II and was wondering if anyone knows what the original price was back then.

Thanks,
Ricky


----------



## buisky (Mar 22, 2013)

3 speed was $86.95. Coaster was $76.95. Zone 1 prices , which would be Midwest. Ron


----------

